
Why the Best Leaders Want Their Superstar Employees to Leave - hollaur
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-best-leaders-want-their-superstar-employees-to-leave-1475460841
======
arcanus
> Bosses such as Messrs. Chiat, Ellison and Lucas became widely known as “the
> guy” to work for in their industries because of all the prominent people who
> had come through their organizations and gone on to spectacular careers.

Similar thing happens in sports (mentioned in the article, especially coaching
trees) and academic circles. Much more important _who_ your doctoral academic
advisor is than your institution. Sure, the concentration of good ones might
be higher at the good places, but that isn't the point.

A great phd advisor will encourage you to work on projects that give you
marketable and useful skills, more than only focusing on his short term
research needs. And they will keep fighting for you even after you leave the
group.

Your success _is_ the legacy that any manager leaves behind! Always surprised
more do not take pride in this.

